# Liquid Wash



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi, I've been developing a liquid wash formula for a couple of years now, consisting of fatty acids, alpha-hydroxy acids, triglycerides, amino acids, and vitamins. I look forward to sharing the finding and learning about using other ingredients that I haven't tried yet. Thanks.


----------



## lsg (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2022)

Like most of the members here, I make CP (Cold Process) Soap and HP (Hot Process Soap) using NaOH (sodium hydroxide) lye for hard bars. For LS (Liquid Soap) I use KOH (potassium hydroxide) lye.

I choose fatty acids from the drop down list on *SoapCalc*. Additives include antioxidants ROE (Rosemary Oleoresin Extract) and Vitamin E to extend shelf life and prevent rancidity; sometimes I use silk amino acid for silkiness. Triglycerides like FCO (Fractionated Coconut Oil) and MCT (Medium Chain Triglycerides) Oil I reserve for leave-on products like lotions and creams -- although I have added MCT oil @5% SF (superfat) to a hard bar batch and quite liked the effect.

Other than that, I'm looking forward to learning how you make your body wash.

NOTE: This is my feeble attempt to see if we can get to a middle ground here in order for us to be more useful in your soaping journey. 

Please see attached PDF for a typical hard bar formula from SoapCalc.


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 21, 2022)

Zany, lsg, thanks for a welcoming, and zany, thank you so much for your kind reply. Recently, I settled with making the soap using ingredients and ratios that enable briefer heating, good emulsification, and other aspects like less odor. Using a hot-water bath, the ingredients (in gm) are Myristic Acid (9), Lauric Acid (5), Oleic Acid (75), Almond, Castor, and Jojoba (2 each), Citric Acid (2), Lactic Acid (1), Glutamic Acid (1). As for the Lye Solution: NaOH (12), Koh (2), Ethanol (5), and Water (290). After heating for a maximum of 1 hour, I stop and continue the next day. Heating again shortly, I add Vitamin E and other vitamins like Panthenol and Niacinamide. Finally, I add liquid Collagen sometimes, and Lemon Essential Oil (1 ml).


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2022)

Hani m. Amaik said:


> Recently, I settled with making the soap using ingredients and ratios that enable briefer heating, good emulsification, and other aspects like less odor.


AWESOME! I only wish you lived across the street so I could come over and buy some to try!!!  

Quick question -- I have used Niacinamide in a skin-lightening treatment serum that I made for a Latina friend who had large dark splotches on the jaw/cheek area of her face. When we met again a month later the dark splotches had completely disappeared.

If you don't mind my asking, what purpose does it serve in your liquid soap?


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 21, 2022)

Mostly the same and other skin barrier repair benefits. In addition, both Niacinamide and Panthenol reduce the comedogenic and oily effect of the soap and aid in balancing sebum production.

Ref. Niacinamide + Panthenol for Reducing Large Pores, Hyperpigmentation, Acne & More!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks for the link. Very interesting.


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 22, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thanks for the link. Very interesting.



Zany, thank you for all of your input. I've noticed that the soap became slightly irritant when adding Niacinamide for the first time. Doing some research, I realized that this might be the reason:

From PROSPECTOR: " Niacinamide is a water-soluble material that is solution and light stable. The optimum solution stability is at a PH 6. It can hydrolyze and form nicotinic acid at higher or lower PH, which can result in skin irritation."









						The Benefits of Niacinamide
					

Niacinamide is a multifunctional active whose efficacy has been substantiated in numerous peer-reviewed journals. This biologically active form of niacin (vitam



					knowledge.ulprospector.com
				




Reducing the pH of the soap by increasing Lactic Acid or Citric Acid seemed to resolve the irritancy problem. However, increasing Alpha Hydroxy Acids also reduced foam and cleaning capacity significantly. So, at the moment, I'm examining the means to produce a slightly acidic soap (about 6) without affecting its foaming property.


----------



## PepperJack (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello, please find in this post small changes on the formula that produced better results:

(in gm)

Myristic     11 
Lauric     6 
Oleic     75 
Almond     3 
Jojoba     2      
Citric     2 
Lactic     1
(Castor removed)

Water 250
NaOH 12
KOH 2
Ethanol 5

Phase 2:
Vitamin E     0.5 ml 
Collagen     0.5 ml
Panthenol     0.5 ml
Niacinamide 1.5 ml 
Glycerol     20     gm


Thanks.


----------



## lianasouza (Mar 24, 2022)

Hani m. Amaik said:


> Reducing the pH of the soap by increasing Lactic Acid or Citric Acid seemed to resolve the irritancy problem. However, increasing Alpha Hydroxy Acids also reduced foam and cleaning capacity significantly. So, at the moment, I'm examining the means to produce a slightly acidic soap (about 6) without affecting its foaming property.



 Hi, Hani! If you are aiming for and acidic product, a syndet would be a better option. 

"Liquid soap in an alkaline product and is meant to be an alkaline product with a pH typically in the range of 9 - 10.2. Trying to lower your pH below 9 or even around 9 and your soap begins to destabilize.  It will start reverting into water, glycerin (a by-product of saponification), fatty acids, soap content (which will reduce more and more the lower you take your pH) and whatever acid was used to alter the pH. A very common pH adjuster for liquid soap is Citric Acid, so if that was used, you would have Potassium Citrate as part of your solution too."

Source:








						Liquid Soap FAQ's
					

A list of some common questions and answers regarding liquid soap based on my research and experiences making liquid soap.  Q: How do I dete...




					soapmaking168.blogspot.com


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 24, 2022)

lianasouza said:


> Hi, Hani! If you are aiming for and acidic product, a syndet would be a better option.
> 
> Lianasouza, Thank you so much for talking the time to reply and clarify these aspects, very much appreciated.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 24, 2022)

I agree with @lianasouza that you cannot make an acidic "soap" for the reasons mentioned in her linked article. But you can make an acidic syndet wash that would accommodate the ingredients you want to use. Have you taken a look at HumbleBeeandMe.com, or the Swifty Crafty Monkey blog ($1 per month subscription required)? They both have lots of resources and recipes for such products.

I would add that if you are using pH test strips to determine the pH of your liquid soap, they are notoriously inaccurate and often read several points lower than actual pH, deceiving people into thinking they have created a low-pH soap (which is in fact, not chemically possible). A pH meter used in the proper manner is the best tool for the job.


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 24, 2022)

Thank you very much AliOop, I'll follow the links that you mentioned and try to learn more about syndet synthesis.


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Apr 1, 2022)

lsg said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Hi lsg, 
I've sent a couple of pms on the past two days to you and another Admin, kindly asking to be removed from the forum. I didn't get any reply though. Please accept my apologies, but I've found that this forum is covering soap making aspects different than the ones I'm working on. All respect, kindly delete my account. Thanks.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 1, 2022)

Hani m. Amaik said:


> All respect, kindly delete my account. Thanks.


@lsg Also with all due respect, it might be helpful to inform SMF members how one can delete their membership.



Hani m. Amaik said:


> I've found that this forum is covering soap making aspects different than the ones I'm working on.


@Hani m. Amaik Unfortunately, the one member who could have been of some help to you is currently absent. You may want to keep your account open until @Resolveable Owl returns. Thank you for the time you've spent helping other members. I am sorry that you are leaving us. I send you all good wishes and the best of luck on your endeavors.


----------



## Prysm (Apr 1, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @lsg Also with all due respect, it might be helpful to inform SMF members how one can delete their membership.
> 
> *This is not something that lsg takes care of.   If someone wants to leave they can send a private message to me.     And actually we do not delete memberships, but we can disable their account and/or disguise it if necessary.   *
> 
> ...



*Also it will be good to help the member, but not to wait for someone that may be away for an extended time.    Can you help them?*
*Any other member can you **help** this new member*


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2022)

@Prysm


----------



## John Harris (Apr 2, 2022)

@Zany_in_CO  "You may want to keep your account open until @Resolveable Owl returns. "

So this means the Owl will be back in the future?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2022)

John Harris said:


> So this means the Owl will be back in the future?





If I had a crystal ball I could answer that question.
Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Prysm (Apr 8, 2022)

John Harris said:


> @Zany_in_CO  "You may want to keep your account open until @Resolveable Owl returns. "
> 
> So this means the Owl will be back in the future?



I would say act as if she won't be back, and then if she arrives you'll be happily surprised.   And no life time will be wasted while waiting for something that does not look likely.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 8, 2022)

Prysm said:


> I would say act as if *she* won't be back


HAH! Mystery solved!!!


----------



## AliOop (Apr 9, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> HAH! Mystery solved!!! View attachment 65660


Or someone guessed....


----------



## Soulandcoco (Aug 21, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> @lsg Also with all due respect, it might be helpful to inform SMF members how one can delete their membership.
> 
> 
> @Hani m. Amaik Unfortunately, the one member who could have been of some help to you is currently absent. You may want to keep your account open until @Resolveable Owl returns. Thank you for the time you've spent helping other members. I am sorry that you are leaving us. I send you all good wishes and the best of luck on your endeavors.


Did we ever work out how to delete our account? I’m trying to do the same


----------



## John Harris (Aug 21, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> HAH! Mystery solved!!! View attachment 65660


I have been absent for a few months.  I haven't made any soap in that time because I have MOUNTAINS of soap around my house!  I stopped by just to glance around a bit.

In the back of my mind, "Has the Owl been around at all?"


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 21, 2022)

John Harris said:


> "Has the Owl been around at all?"


Sadly, no.


----------



## Relle (Aug 21, 2022)

Soulandcoco said:


> Did we ever work out how to delete our account? I’m trying to do the same


You cannot delete your account, see post 17 for your answer. I  can't link as I'm on my tablet.


----------

